# So how does one go about killing a Pope and Young in Georgia?



## gordylew (Nov 28, 2015)

This is my 34th year bow hunting in Georgia and my 21st hunting predominately Bow only.  I consider myself a descent hunter. I can put myself in front of deer and a majority of the time in bow range.  I hunt the wind and I'm cautious about scent control.  Over the years I have been fortunate to gain access to good land in areas known to be inhabited by good bucks.
Most years I kill a descent mature buck (This year has been severely off 
Despite all this, the coveted prize of killing a buck that scores over 125 net has yet come to fruition for me.
So  How does one go about killing a Pope and Young deer in Georgia?
Other then the Pay out the nose for a membership in a Bow only trophy club that dues equal to tuition to Emory. 
Marry a girl whose parents own 5k acres of prime real estate that no one hunts.
What's the secret ?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 28, 2015)

trespass and bait


----------



## burkecountydeer (Nov 28, 2015)

Nose jammer


----------



## gordylew (Nov 28, 2015)

burkecountydeer said:


> Nose jammer



What did you call me?  Them fightin wurds


----------



## spydermon (Nov 28, 2015)

You have to have Pope and young type deer to kill them, that's the first part Year after year I get pics of one..maybe 2 ..bucks that could qualify.  It's hard to kills that single buck when they ramble so much.  You can give all the food food you want, hunt the right conditions,  plan til you're blue in the face, but on the average size land, you can only do so much to TRY and hold that deer..but he is a wild animal and will travel at will.  That's always my trouble,  coupled with pressure from you and neighboring hunters, odd weather or tons of natural food...the odds are just against us.  
Back to what I said originally. .some of us just can't kill what we don't have


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Nov 28, 2015)

I did it on 110 acres this year.  It takes a lot of luck in my opinion.  And by luck I mean finding one.  Once you find one you have to to put the time in, and hunt him how he tells you to hunt him.  That's what I did with the one I killed this year.   The cameras told me when and where  he liked to be on his feet. And that's when I hunted him.  I didn't over pressure him. I used a little dominate buck scent made a drag line from as close to he bedding area as I was willing to get to the spot I wanted to kill him. And after almost 3 weeks of doing this and hunting the area only a couple times a week he made his mistake and followed the scent trail I laid right to his death.  Now will this work for every mature buck probably not,  but I will be doing this way from  now on.


----------



## M80 (Nov 28, 2015)

spydermon said:


> You have to have Pope and young type deer to kill them, that's the first part Year after year I get pics of one..maybe 2 ..bucks that could qualify.  It's hard to kills that single buck when they ramble so much.  You can give all the food food you want, hunt the right conditions,  plan til you're blue in the face, but on the average size land, you can only do so much to TRY and hold that deer..but he is a wild animal and will travel at will.  That's always my trouble,  coupled with pressure from you and neighboring hunters, odd weather or tons of natural food...the odds are just against us.
> Back to what I said originally. .some of us just can't kill what we don't have




Very very well spoken. I've been trying for 20 years myself and been bow only since 06. I keep telling myself some rare glorious 130" buck is going to come by but year after year it dosnt happen but I keep going.


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 28, 2015)

Marry a girl whose parents owns prime real estate in north metro Atl or just get lucky. 
If your old like me, it ought to happen at least a couple times before your name is called ?


----------



## gordylew (Nov 28, 2015)

My biggest problem is trying to kill a PY in a gun hunted county. Unless you have a large enough tract of land that is being properly managed. I feel your relying on pure luck.  Time and persistence I have, Determination I have, having the ability to get in front of deer regularly. got it.   Luck?   I have it's evil twin.. Bad luck.


----------



## kevincox (Nov 28, 2015)

Find a suburban Atlanta honey hole. Fulton County would be a good start. Or get a lease around the Albany Ga area on the Flint River. Location is very important as you know that. Got to hunt an area where lots of bucks make it to 4.5 yrs old and older and areas that funnel the deer during the rut and have a part time job all helps. LoL


----------



## gordylew (Nov 28, 2015)

BowanaLee said:


> Marry a girl whose parents owns prime real estate in north metro Atl or just get lucky.
> If your old like me, it ought to happen at least a couple times before your name is called ?



I married for that archaic reason.  Love
If there is a next time, I'll be sure to ask to see her families property deeds first.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Nov 28, 2015)

I am far (far) from a pro - but if 125" is your goal, I would start with research regarding which counties are capable of consistently giving up bucks in this category. 

Then, work toward access on a tract in that county and start trying to connect the dots toward your trophy. 

It is possible you have already done all of this and just haven't been in the right tree at the right time. 

Would you even consider hunting in another state?

I know this statement gets praised and reviled at the same time but (when the conditions are right) you can often see more big bucks in a one week hunt in the midwest than you can see in ten years in Georgia.  

Not that Georgia is not a great state to hunt....it is a wonderful state but it cannot compare to the midwest. 

At any rate, I wish you the best as you work toward the trophy buck you want!


----------



## spydermon (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm really betting Cobb and Fulton county land is going to be going up in price for lease land real soon

All you can do is all you can do...when one is sent your way, you just have to do the best you can.  It hasn't happened yet to me either, but maybe it will when it's my time.


----------



## kevincox (Nov 28, 2015)

Can we lead the league in TD catchs or rushing yds maybe not but in hunting every single person is as capable as of another in killing a big buck. The land one hunt-usually makes the difference since the hunters have equal ability. Had a chance at 2 Pope bucks this year. First one got tagged by a gun hunter next door and my 2nd Pope buck i shot but was unable to recover the buck. Had my chance which comes along only once every several years or so. Got to close the dead when that rare opportunities arises


----------



## livetohunt (Nov 29, 2015)

Very difficult to do in Georgia because the gun season is so long, and most hunters shoot all the young bucks. Find a good location in Fulton county(bow only), but the only problem with that is it will cost you a lot of money. Or just be happy shooting one every 5-10 years in Georgia.


----------



## kbuck1 (Nov 29, 2015)

Don't carry your rifle. Ever. You stated you killed mature bucks . How many of those would have made it?

There are guys that kill them consistently on gun clubs. Not trophy clubs either


----------



## Mudfeather (Nov 29, 2015)

I dont buy the big bucks are "all that much smarter" stuff. Whatever reason they have developed tendencies to keep them alive until at least 3. 

This is the very reason I started hunting with a trad bow years ago. I cant control how big a deer gets but I can control how much satisfaction I get out of the hunt and kill..

Truly shooting a great arrow and killing a lesser buck gives me greater satisfaction with myself than killing a bigger buck relying
on the advantages my compound affords me. 

AND i have done both and still do... so I'm not talking down one equipment...they are just a different experience leading to a different "feeling"


----------



## kbuck1 (Nov 29, 2015)

Mudfeather said:


> I dont buy the big bucks are "all that much smarter" stuff. Whatever reason they have developed tendencies to keep them alive until at least 3.
> 
> This is the very reason I started hunting with a trad bow years ago. I cant control how big a deer gets but I can control how much satisfaction I get out of the hunt and kill..
> 
> ...



Nice post. I've never killed with traditional equipment.  I do have a recurve but have shot it very little. I've been planning to start for this very reason


----------



## gordylew (Nov 29, 2015)

Jim Boyd said:


> I am far (far) from a pro - but if 125" is your goal, I would start with research regarding which counties are capable of consistently giving up bucks in this category.
> 
> Then, work toward access on a tract in that county and start trying to connect the dots toward your trophy.
> 
> ...



Jim,  I have killed Pope and young animals in other states. My avatar is my Kansas buck. I have been fortunate enough to have hunted many states and Canada. My problem is getting it done here at home.
I believe Kevin and I have been drinking from the same fountain. I know he feels my pain.


----------



## kevincox (Nov 29, 2015)

gordylew said:


> Jim,  I have killed Pope and young animals in other states. My avatar is my Kansas buck. I have been fortunate enough to have hunted many states and Canada. My problem is getting it done here at home.
> I believe Kevin and I have been drinking from the same fountain. I know he feels my pain.



Yes Sir! I have 2 from Ga that gross over Pope and Young but netted below 125. But in 30 total days of hunting the Midwest i have 2. Not that many bucks ever grow to 125 inchs in most parts of Ga


----------



## DeepweR (Nov 29, 2015)

Ask Jay Maxwell, best answer I can give!


----------



## spydermon (Nov 29, 2015)

^ His answer will be that you have to hunt buck bucks where big buck live and have the chance to get big..I'd almost bet on it

Deer are like people,  not all are going to grow massive racks and make p&y just like I'm not gonna be a body builder despite going to the gym every day


----------



## kbuck1 (Nov 29, 2015)

If I were to ask someone it would be someone that hunts property like is available to most hunters statewide.  Tim knight. He gets it done on gun clubs .    

I have never killed a pope and young either. I used to care. But now I dont. It's just a number.   I'd be happy to kill mature bucks consistently.  Of any size.  

This is a whole other topic all together,  but when you really think about the scoring procedures it's really kinda dumb.  If you take a  130 inch gross 10 pointer and he nets down to 125 typical. He makes it.  You take the same 10 pointer and add a 1 inch sticker point and he don't make it.  He still grosses 130 but now he nets 124.   If that's not dumb enough,  you can take a hammer and knock the sticker point off and he makes it again.  So, if you kill one like this and being in the book is your goal. Just break the abnormal points off. Lol
The idea of scoring is useful for reference or telling someone how big a rack is. But the net scores shown in the books just don't tell the whole story.  For reference,  my wife killed a 152 a few years back with a rifle. He netted down to 128.  He would have been in the book at 128 and that just wouldn't do justice to what the deer really grew.

I often think it would be neat to make a new record book. GROSS WHITETAILS  would be the name.  All gross scores. The names and numbers in the books would change dramatically.


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Nov 29, 2015)

I have come close myself but haven't done it either.   I don't get a lot of PY on camera maybe 2 or 3 per year.   The odds are against me also ive been bow only for almost 10 years.  I killed a truck load of 110-115 and most of them were 3 year olds.   I have about 6 different tracks and the largest is 200 acres so it's tough.


----------



## jimmyb (Nov 29, 2015)

*P&y*

Several things I'll add I hunt in the thickest stuff possible.I have 2 lanes one is 27 yards, the other is 17,almost no other shots.Being that thick is very miserable to hunt and 99% of the people will not.In 2011 I finally stuck one that would definitely make it as an 8,lost it to a trespasser while I was waiting a little while before tracking. The next year same stand miss one got frustrated,brought the  cross bow like a dummy 2 days later walks broadside 15 yards,got him not as satisfying still my biggest. Last Monday I hope I finally did it waiting to hear on green score.Sorry if the post is long.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Nov 30, 2015)

Oops, Gordy - my bad!

Glad to know you have gotten it done before and am pulling on your to get it done again, this time in Ga!

Possibly consider hunting with David Helmy, the pics he posts are awesome!


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 30, 2015)

I know everyone has a different answer, but I think the most important factor is stand time alone.  Some of the guys on this forum are fortunate enough to hunt 5,6, maybe even 10 times per week.  If you put yourself in the woods that often, and you have the land that will produce a 125" buck, then your odds of killing one are much, much higher.  Its a math game IMO.  Law of averages is going to dictate you'll connect.  I'm not discounting skill to take one, as mentioned, some hunters here obviously know what they're doing.  You combine that with stand time and its a winning combo.


----------



## Gaswamp (Dec 1, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> I know everyone has a different answer, but I think the most important factor is stand time alone.  Some of the guys on this forum are fortunate enough to hunt 5,6, maybe even 10 times per week.  If you put yourself in the woods that often, and you have the land that will produce a 125" buck, then your odds of killing one are much, much higher.  Its a math game IMO.  Law of averages is going to dictate you'll connect.  I'm not discounting skill to take one, as mentioned, some hunters here obviously know what they're doing.  You combine that with stand time and its a winning combo.



Yep agree


----------



## 100hunter (Dec 2, 2015)

I've killed three in the past five yrs, and I've missed, or injured at least six others.  I got friends that hunt the same areas that I do and have never killed one.  A lot of you will disagree, but I believe that there are Popes on more properties than you think.  There's not much difference in hunter skill set, but there is a big difference in hunter attitude, and patience.  I'll shoot a dink eight and pass on a 115, 120.  P&Y bucks survive because they live and feed in areas that 90% of us aren't willing to go.  Out of about 50 stand sets only 10 of em affords me a shot over 25 yds.  Most are 10 to 15 yd shots.  If you know Jay Maxwell as well as I do, then you'll see why he kills so many.  I don't know of any other hunter that will consistantly pass on a 125, 130 inch deer.  Most of us will shoot a 115 because we believe that he's the biggest one on the property or we run out of patience.  My cousin in Greene county had never killed a P&Y and I challenged him to let every little buck walk for two yrs.  The following season, he killed a 146, and the yr after a 136.  He's seen several bucks the past two yrs but haven't taken a shot at any of em.  He only shoots does and scrub bucks for meat, everything else gets a pass.  Look at the trail cam pics preseason.  Everyone has a big buck on camera but only about 10% are harvested.  If P&Y is your goal then my advice is don't settle.  Cut you a trail, build you a bridge, do whatever it takes to get into the thickest most remote area you can find, and be patient.


----------



## DuckArrow (Dec 2, 2015)

It is difficult to do. I've been bow hunting now for 12 years. In those 12 years I have passed up dozens of 110-120" bucks, just to never see them again. Two different bucks I have taken I knew would gross over 130" and they both did. However, deductions killed both and neither made the required 125". It happens and I know eventually it will happen, but it sure is tough in Georgia.


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 2, 2015)

As long as I've bowhunted, and as many bucks as I've shot with my bow, I've actually never measure any that I've shot.  I personally don't care if one makes the book, as I wouldn't enter it anyway.  I know everyone has different goals when hunting, and I'm happy with mine.  I like to kill, and if a beautiful 120" 8 point walks in front of me, then I'm more than likely to kill him.


----------



## BlackEagle (Dec 2, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> I like to kill, and if a beautiful 120" 8 point walks in front of me, then I'm more than likely to kill him.



What about a 10 pointer? 


I owe most of my success to pre season scouting and trail cameras. I spend almost every weekend in the off season scouting and checking cameras. I only get to hunt twice a week at most during the season so I have to make it count when I'm in there. My buck from this year was my biggest to date and I couldn't tell you what it scores.


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 2, 2015)

BlackEagle said:


> What about a 10 pointer?



Well, if you mean the really only legit P&Y I've seen this year, then I just shoot under him.


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 2, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> Well, if you mean the really only legit P&Y I've seen this year, then I just shoot under him.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Dec 3, 2015)

It's a challenge for sure the first deer I've ever shot at was a Pope and Young 10pt and my arrow hit a limb. I was going to quit in 1999 and somebody from my church tells me that I will see one at 70 yards and I would keep hunting till I kill one so I saw 2 that year and they were 70 yards imagine that. I had the game warden cost me a 170+ so I pretty much have quit hunting with a bow tired of heartbreak after heartbreak sorry so long, hope you keep at it and be blessed I wasn't


----------



## string music (Dec 3, 2015)

Like many have said..... A lot of luck. Most of us practice good hunting skills and work hard every year at putting ourselves in good places through scouting and trail cams. The rut has always been my biggest attribute. It makes these big smart jokers do things in the daylight they normally wouldn't do. So I say hunt hard, hunt the rut, and hope for a little luck.


----------



## Easygo (Dec 3, 2015)

They arent magical animals. Hunt an area that has big deer and hunt as much as you can. You will have an opportunity bout every year. Put everyone you know , that kills PY deer consistently , in charlton co. Out of all those guys, one PY deer may be killed in 10 yrs


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 3, 2015)

You have to have private land, unpressured deer and lots of money. Or you just get lucky.  I haven't been lucky yet.


----------



## South Man (Dec 5, 2015)

gordylew said:


> What did you call me?  Them fightin wurds



good one!


----------



## South Man (Dec 5, 2015)

DuckArrow said:


> It is difficult to do. I've been bow hunting now for 12 years. In those 12 years I have passed up dozens of 110-120" bucks, just to never see them again. Two different bucks I have taken I knew would gross over 130" and they both did. However, deductions killed both and neither made the required 125". It happens and I know eventually it will happen, but it sure is tough in Georgia.



I'm lucky to see one in my areas (and I have three spots of private land to hunt) that would even go 110-120 most years, especially when bow hunting. The guns pop around here all day long.


----------



## Katera73 (Dec 6, 2015)

Well last year I shot my biggest buck 137" gross 132" net with a x-bow do I wish had my bow with me that day yes everyday. I'm still  extremely proud of him. But this year I have not had the x-bow out not once. He is probably the first 4 .5 year deer I've ever killed. I think its all age when they get to that mature age in most areas they will be P&Y. I've pass several deer 3.5 at 110"-115" for them never to be seen again. I was weak this year and shot a 110" 8pt he will never be a P&Y


----------



## South Man (Dec 8, 2015)

BASS1FUN said:


> It's a challenge for sure the first deer I've ever shot at was a Pope and Young 10pt and my arrow hit a limb. I was going to quit in 1999 and somebody from my church tells me that I will see one at 70 yards and I would keep hunting till I kill one so I saw 2 that year and they were 70 yards imagine that. I had the game warden cost me a 170+ so I pretty much have quit hunting with a bow tired of heartbreak after heartbreak sorry so long, hope you keep at it and be blessed I wasn't



It is tough. In a three year period I missed two P&Y deer with my bow. I know what I did wrong. I think it happens to all of us who bow hunt, especially year round. The problem where I hunt in NW GA is the lengthy gun season and if its brown its down mentality. I was in the stand this Saturday evening and it sounded like a war zone. I counted at least fifty shots all evening long. That is why I love the Midwest and the way the firearms seasons are handled.


----------



## uturn (Dec 9, 2015)

1) Location, Location, Location!!

2) Pressure!

3) Time a field!

4) Persistence!

4) The Grace of God and a bit of luck never hurts!


----------



## Rainmaker (Dec 21, 2015)

The most important ingredient is location first. Second would be time in the stand. 

As said get some land around Atlanta to exponentially increase your odds of success. Shooting a deer in an acre wood lot between subdivisions has got to be easier than hunting a large tract in the country.


----------

